# How many attempts did it take?



## Tyjet66 (Jan 8, 2011)

I was wondering how many full attempts it took you before you achieved your first successful 3x3 BLD solve.

It took me 4 attempts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Twdm2nDKExE

In 11:42.74


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2011)

I think it was on my third attempt.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 8, 2011)

First. And I have video on my channel.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 8, 2011)

For me it was hard as hell (and it continues to be, I have only DNF's in official comps)


----------



## Anthony (Jan 8, 2011)

My second attempt:





My brother's ~ 30th:


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 8, 2011)

It was definitely more than 20, I'm not sure. But my ONLY BLD success was an official one! That's not real fair though, i only tried a few more times that weekend and that's about it. I plan to get back into it though.


----------



## Dene (Jan 8, 2011)

2 or 3 I believe. I voted 3.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't remember exactly, but I think it was around my 6th or 7th attempt.


----------



## Xishem (Jan 8, 2011)

It was my 2nd, I believe.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 8, 2011)

6th xD im pretty bad in BLD


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 8, 2011)

i don't remember, but 2nd for 4BLD.


----------



## Adrian E (Jan 8, 2011)

Only 1 (with parity)


----------



## hkne95 (Jan 8, 2011)

i got it on my 4th attempt i think


----------



## Carrot (Jan 8, 2011)

2nd


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 8, 2011)

No idea, I only know it was my first attempt for 7x7 =D


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 8, 2011)

2nd. I did spend about an hour on memo though. I had to learn how to break into a new cycle during the memo.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 8, 2011)

I didn't vote, because even though it was technically the first time I tried, it took me about an hour.
Maybe I'll get back into it sometime...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> I didn't vote, because even though it was technically the first time I tried, it took me about an hour.
> Maybe I'll get back into it sometime...


 
That counts as 1 attempt.


----------



## whauk (Jan 8, 2011)

1st attempt but i did many edge only (5 mins) and corner only (3 mins) solves before... my first success was around 20 mins  "super-safety"


----------



## Engberg91 (Jan 8, 2011)

1 attempt.
Before that I practise only to solve the corners. Later on i practise only to solve the edges.
Edge memo is much easier then corner memo for me.


----------



## chris w (Jan 8, 2011)

got it on my 7th attempt in 7mins


----------



## theace (Jan 8, 2011)

It's been over 3 weeks of attempts. I still haven't got a successful edge cycle.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 8, 2011)

First attempt, 8:xx.yy


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 8, 2011)

Over 15 attemps but my time was 3:50.73 [2:08.72].


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 8, 2011)

it was my first full attempt, though I did a bunch of practice at just doing the corners before I actually tried a full solve.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 8, 2011)

1st attempt for 3BLD and 4BLD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 8, 2011)

10+ for 3x3 BLD
4 for 4x4 BLD.
2 for 5x5 BLD.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 8, 2011)

I still have yet to successfully do it. I know how edges work, and executing them. I just need corners memo.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 8, 2011)

1st attempt.


----------



## keemy (Jan 8, 2011)

2nd, my first I undid the last setup incorrectly so it was off by 3 moves (U2B2D2) =/.


----------

